# craftsman push mower starts then then dies



## danojamo (Jun 14, 2005)

My craftsman 6.25 hp push mower starts then dies. It says powered by craftsman. I have to press the primer bulb about 20 times for it to start at all. I pull it. It starts then after 2 or 3 seconds it dies. This is the first time I have tried to start it since last season. I ran all the fuel out last year. Any ideas?


----------



## valentine (Oct 14, 2004)

I just fixed a neighbors craftsman that was having the same problem. Their float was sticking and not letting any fuel in. I took the float out, and sprayed the inlet with carb cleaner. It fired right up and runs fine now...

Nick


----------



## danojamo (Jun 14, 2005)

Where is the float? I am pretty handy. I just don't know much about parts of the carb.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

this is a quantum, right, well you see that air filter box on the side, right where the primer is as well. either way the bowl is right there on the side, held up there with a bowl nut, the floats inside the bowl, be careful because you can loose a pin, or the inlet needle if your not careful.


----------

